# Going to be in Moab in July...



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

..with road and mtn bikes. saw the 'discoverutah' site and plan to hit several of those 30-50mi rides near the CO river, through arches, canyonlands, etc.

can anyone recommend other great rides in this area (preferably road) that might not be so well known?


----------



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

Plan to ride early in the morning (before sunrise) and take/drink lots of fluids. It's drier than dry and dangerously hot. If you want to drive north just a bit, the San Rafael Swell has lots of mtn. biking options and history as well.

Some of the best road biking in the state is up north in Salt Lake in many of their canyons (Big Cottonwood, Emigration and Park City). Park City/Heber have lots of mtn/road option and is cooler that time of year).

Have fun!



nyvram said:


> ..with road and mtn bikes. saw the 'discoverutah' site and plan to hit several of those 30-50mi rides near the CO river, through arches, canyonlands, etc.
> 
> can anyone recommend other great rides in this area (preferably road) that might not be so well known?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

really? now y'all are scaring me..i'm flived in the southeast (new orleans, houston, baton rouge) so i'm used to extremely hot/muggy conditions. is a 30 mile ride going to kill me? i mean i know about how quickly u get dehydrated and stuff..but there will be a breeze while you're riding..as long as i take a couple water bottles 2-3 hours in the sun won't be that bad right?

i was planning to do one in the morning..go have lunch in moab somewhere..then another ride in the afternoon.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*North?*



Seattleblu said:


> ...If you want to drive north just a bit, the San Rafael Swell...


Isn't the Swell WEST of moab?


----------



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, west, but a little north too. It's been a few years since I lived in the state. :blush2:

There's no humidity there (unless you get a thundershower, which is common in the afternoons there), but, no it won't kill you - the elevation is something to think about too coming from sea level. I did several trips in that area during college and always remembered how paranoid people were about people new to the area about staying hydrated and not getting too carried away. We used to ride the Swell in the Spring/Fall and went through a lot of liquid (support wagon with us). A lot of tourists in the Summer down there.

Go and have fun and report back - I'd even recommend ditching your bike for a day and taking a river trip.



Tlaloc said:


> Isn't the Swell WEST of moab?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

the lack of humidity is a welcome friend..i realize its because my sweat is getting sucked out of me..but when i took my kids there a couple years ago (granted it was early june) i loved how i could run up a hill..then pause to catch my breath..and once i had my breath i was good to go.

here..not so much. you pause to catch your breath and then you have to wipe the gallon of water and salt out of your eyes and your shirt sticks to your nipples and rubs them raw. loads of fun living in a place where you can wring 8oz of water out of your headband after an hour ride.

i'll take the risk of getting dehydrated vs the misery of too much humidity any day of the week. with all the warnings i'm aware i need to be careful to drink plenty of water.


----------



## utlucky (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got back from Moab yesterday. Rode the skinny tire festival Canyon-lands and Arches were the two best rides lots of climbing, The Colorado river corridor is good also. Definitely want to get an early start as it is very hot in July.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i took the trail down the side of canyonlands in my 4runner a couple years back that meandered back to moab along the CO river..so if the river ride includes that area with the indian writings on the rocks..yes goregous.

i didnt hit arches so that will be a new area for me. i'm glad there's some climbing..i love riding but i like having some hills to throw into the mix..although moab is for fun..not for training or riding hard.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Do the La Sal loop with the famous "Big Nasty" climb. Its south and east of town. It's easy to find. Just head south out of town on Spanish Valley Dr, it runs just to the east of the main road, Hwy 191. Stay on it until it turns east into the big mountains and ride it until your lungs explode. It takes you from desert up to alpine forest. Its awesome.
There are great road rides in Moab, just not that many roads though. You may also want to search this site. Road rides in Moab comes up every once in a a while.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Incredibly hot in July.. Your tires are going to melt of your bike midday.. Like others have said, start early.. Lots of fluids..Lots of SPF 50. I go out there every April/May and it is hot even then, with crazy UV.. You can ride late in the day too, but it is still quite warm because the pavement reatins the heat from the hottest part of the day..


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

y'all are depressing me. i was there in late may a couple years ago and it seemed really nice. is it really hot enough to melt your tires???


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Average high temp for the entire month of July is 101. There will be days where it will be hotter than that. It is a dry heat but the hard part is carrying enough water for longer rides. I've never been to Moab between June and September. It's been plenty hot in May and October for me not to want to be there. Water is scarce to say the least. You have to carry all of your water with you and hope you brought enough. I ran out once on Slickrock and it was no bueno.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I lived in Houston, Baton Rouge and New Orleans. All 3 of those places routinely hit the low 100s and the humidity is off the charts ridiculous.

So 101+ doesn't scare me if its a dry heat..I got the hydration message loud and clear..I'm just wondering is it really worse than a summer in Houston??? Cuz that's tough to top imo. Its in the 100s until like late Sept there.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

nyvram said:


> I lived in Houston, Baton Rouge and New Orleans. All 3 of those places routinely hit the low 100s and the humidity is off the charts ridiculous.
> 
> So 101+ doesn't scare me if its a dry heat..I got the hydration message loud and clear..I'm just wondering is it really worse than a summer in Houston??? Cuz that's tough to top imo. Its in the 100s until like late Sept there.


I've ridden in Fruita in the summer, and it's scary hot out there. It might feel hotter with the sun, which won't be blocked by any clouds whatsoever. Sunscreen, tons and tons of sunscreen on all exposed skin is required. With the dryness, you don't realize all of the water you're losing. Plus, out the BFE around Moab, there's nowhere to refill those bottles.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Here is the website I was using:

http://discovermoab.com/moab_road_biking.htm

The rides I'm planning are short..2-3 hours with the longest one being maybe 45 miles or so. I'm thinking I'll be ok especially if I start out in morning. ISTR its pretty chilly in Utah at daybreak.

None of those seem out in the boonies..they're mostly the major parks in the area and I'm not getting out on the slickrock (little more risky getting out on a mtn bike and hurting myself offroad)


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Every ride I've ever done in Moab is in the boonies. Don't be fooled by the proximity to Moab. Outside of city limits there is very little in terms of services. 

Start early
Rest often
Carry as much water as you possibly can.

From your link:
Arches - relatively busy, heavy tourist use if anyone else is visiting Moab in July ; water available at the entrance, hilly
Potash - small/no shoulder, good views, flat; if you have a filter, river is a water source, may be some small springs along the way
LaSal Loop - best road loop in the area, demanding, tough climbs, scenic, cooler temps; lake and river as a water source
Needles Overlook - don't know this one. Guessing it's fairly exposed
Canyonland/Needles - don't know this one
Canyonlands/Island in the Sky - exposed, windy, flat-ish, descends down to the entrance to the park; water source at the park visitor center
Don't know the last three rides


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

thanks bulldozer! one more question..i have some friends with a farm in paonia, co that i am probably going to be staying at..but was also looking to camp out..do you have any suggestions of good places to camp around moab? i've only been to canyonlands (took the crazy drive down the cliff face in the 4wd) and downtown moab so i dont really konw much about the area.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

The la sal loop should not be missed. Great views, great climb, and a great downhill back into town.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm from Grand Junction. Coming from paonia, you have to stop and do the National monument loop(35 miles, 2-2 1/2 hrs). It's one of my favorite rides in the country, along with the La Sal Loop.

I don't camp alot but will tell you what I've seen. Coming into town on the north end, on the right side of the road is a camping place that has pecial setups for tents where you get your own square, shower, there is a pool, and gated. I asked price(don't remember) but seemed cheap for the amentities , maybe 15$ ??
There is a very similar place on the south side of town across from Chili Pepper bike shop.
Camping is abundant up sandflats road. In season it's crowded, don't know about July.
If you chose unimproved camping. I know there are showers at the gas station directly adjacent to the campground south I mentioned. A shower was maybe $6, I forgot, but that time of year you would pay $50 for a shower.
I imagine there are more options, that's just what I've seen driving around.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

national monument sounds awesome!! ok i'm doing that as well. la sal and that one are definites..and arches park since i haven't been there before. i'm also thinking the road that follows the COriver would be nice.

i might have a buddy meeting me there..and so we could drive his car up to the turn-around point or perhaps even cut a few of the out'-and'-back in half by having a car at the end of the road. this could also be helpful for a water station. if its that hot, i would enjoy a loop..but anything that takes me back along the same stretch of road might be better if i do a one-way trip.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

++ on the monument That's the "Tour of the Moon" from the Coors Classic
The co river road into moab is busier with traffic than some of the other rides. Riding up to Dead Horse point is also nice.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

There are campsites along the river road, but they seem full most of the time. 

On the Colorado side is a town called Gateway. South of town is a very Moab like canyon that goes for miles and nobody is on the road. It's the best kept secret in the state. Gateway has a nice resort and services along with a cool car museum.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Camping options are numerous. It depends on what you're looking for. Some places have showers, pools and electric/water hookups. Most will also have small "cabins" that will put a roof over your head. Other places are a firering and not much else. Lots of "improved" camping places in town. I haven't stayed at a bad campsite in town. More rustic camping is available along the river east of town (Hwy 128?) and along Sand Flats Rd (gateway to Slickrock and Porcupine). If you go the rustic route, some bike shops (Moab Cyclery) offer showers.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been in July. I'm from Florida, so heat didn't affect me too badly. You will be fine, when you live in subtropical climates your body acclimates to the heat, plus with experience your brain acclimates too and you ride smart.

Enjoy yourself. I remember being out on Slick Rock with these guys from New York, they were cooked, literally. Those poor guys weren't used to the heat, I told them to keep drinking water. There isn't much shade around Moab. 

It's a cool place. Living in Houston, do ride with David Milham? I know it's a big road cycling scene in Houston.


----------



## boonetahoe (Jul 4, 2011)

I just rode Arches -- the road inside the park. It was stunning. That was July and we enjoyed ourselves MUCH more when we rode at the crack of dawn. Riding mid-morning is tough due to the intense heat. Plus, Arches is all about the climbing. We climbed 3400 ft. in 40 miles. You can also ride along the Colorado River, but the new bike path is washed out for the foreseeable future.


----------



## lmgoldberg (Oct 5, 2011)

*What about November*

Will be in Moab in first week of November. Anyone have any thoughts on whether it will likely be too cold or too slick that late in the year? 
--lg


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

lmgoldberg said:


> Will be in Moab in first week of November. Anyone have any thoughts on whether it will likely be too cold or too slick that late in the year?
> --lg


Should be fine. We go out for 4-5 days at Thanksgiving and while it is chilly (30s?) at night, it warms up nicely during the day (50-60). Rain was an issue one year, but it doesn't last long.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

You'll be fine. As PDex says, it's cold at night but it warms up nicely most of the time. Of course, there's also a chance that you get snowed out but I wouldn't let that stop you. I'll be there in two weeks.


----------



## rapwithtom (Oct 24, 2005)

Nyvram - I've enjoyed your race reports.

I live in Boulder, ride a lot in Moab. 

The time of year you're thinking about, you're better off going elsewhere. Whether road or MTB, there's better at higher altitudes nearby: Crested Butte, Breck, Park CIty, etc etc.

I won't go near Moab between May and September. It seems like every year or three some hiker / biker dies of heat stroke out there...it's hot, the sun is intense, and there's no shade...

I do love it in the fall and spring and occasionally in the winter.


----------

